# 20mm bracelet



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all

looking for a 20mm stainless bracelet with straight end links

£ waiting

cheers


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Mesh any good? I might have one of them.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry, i am now sorted thankyou


----------

